# Alloy still not 100% clean



## TORQ (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi all.

Have tried used Bilberry, Dragons Breath, and AG Tar Remover for good measure.

Overall the wheels look amazing but there is still a dusting of black marks that won't shift.

What else is worth a shot?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I usually reach for BH Korrosol and Tardis for anything really stubborn like that on the inside of the wheel.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you tried using a clay bar too?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You may need multiple hits of fallout remover and Tardis. 
Then use clay and an abrasive polish. If still no joy you might be looking at a refurb. 

Gonz.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

What about using some malco brake off? I haven't used it myself but from what I have seen and read speaks for itself. About 18 of fleebay for 5ltrs. Worth a look?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

clay bar or clay cloth, then SRP


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Very impressed with brake away at the moment


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Recently saw a review of comma alloy wheel cleaner, seemed to clean where others struggled


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Plus 1 on the clay option. My car had baked on grime when I got it and I spent hours decontaminating the wheels and they came up a treat:-

OCD Finish Purple Haze (Fall out Remover)
Clay
Fall out again
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
And buff the life out of your MF cloth


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Christian6984 said:


> Recently saw a review of comma alloy wheel cleaner, seemed to clean where others struggled


Coma wheel cleaner won't really shift heavy tar though. I wrote the review (if it's on here) and had to follow it up with BH Korrosol and Tardis to get it fully clean. Granted it did really shift the built up crud though.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

cossiecol said:


> Coma wheel cleaner won't really shift heavy tar though. I wrote the review (if it's on here) and had to follow it up with BH Korrosol and Tardis to get it fully clean. Granted it did really shift the built up crud though.


True, won't work on tar.


----------



## TORQ (Jun 23, 2015)

After claying, finished off with magic sponge on these wheels, brought off the marks nicely


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

If you get to the stage of contemplating a refurb, before you do have a go with that much maligned Wonder Wheels. If you are going to refurb it can't hurt!

I was very impressed with the dark staining it got off my less than perfect wheels. Don't leave to dwell though! Agitate immediately and hose off.

Along the same lines I believe, is Power Maxed Alloy Stain Remover.


----------

